# Suprised purchased, one again i ask the kind folks of TC or u advenetureous?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Suprised purchased, one again i ask the kind folks of TC or u adventureous?*

I started this trend bcause some people try out music instead of listening to it before, the bold thee daring the deprofundis of this world all united.

Yeah i bought a jewish spagniard cd on Collection A (outhere label) for the prices of peanuts, 11.99 + tx, woaw. called Yedid nefesh, it's superbe quite solid impressive released.

What your suprised pirchased , you did not '' cheats'' you read the music that was offered on the cd, i'm lucky enought to have a bishop who an ex records sellers that can ordr me special cd like this one, may he be bless, this man offer a wonderful service since inm a good customer.
:tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I recently saw an CD with violin sonatas from Aldebrando Subissati at a local CD shop. I had never of Subissati before, but I decided to take a chance on it based on the time period and the instrumentation. I quite like it! That was a good gamble. Of course, Aldebrando Subissati is so obscure that he does not even have a Wikipedia page in English, but I guess he's popular enough to have recordings.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I always hear the music I buy before doing so. If a work has multiple recordings, an intensive vetting process ensues. I am too stingy (and cautious) with my money to take gambles.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

*Surprises*

I often enjoy buying CDs of composers I've never heard of before, and am usually pleasantly surprised. One might say that most of the music I've come to love started out as pleasant surprises; back in the days before CDs, when the only music I was acquainted with was Beethoven's 5th symphony and Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, I would just buy records without any knowledge of their composers or works. And subsequently discovered that there was a whole world of music beyond the very few pieces I knew of. The purchases I remember most vividly are Schubert's 9th Symphony, Mahler's 6th, Beethoven's 5th Piano Concerto, and Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto.

I still enjoy picking out CDs that are unknown to me. One recent purchase was a Hyperion release of John Sheppard's Sacred Music, which I loved immediately. (Music of the Renaissance is still relatively unexplored territory for me.) Ib Nørholm's 6th and 8th symphonies were also purchased on a lark--I had never heard of Nørholm before. And the Requiem of Herbert Howells--which I didn't care for on first listening, but really got to like it once I could spend a little bit of time with it.

These days, there are fewer surprises, because music is so easy to stream. No reason to buy without hearing first. But I still like to take a chance sometimes.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Bruce said:


> *I often enjoy buying CDs of composers I've never heard of before, and am usually pleasantly surprised.* One might say that most of the music I've come to love started out as pleasant surprises; back in the days before CDs, when the only music I was acquainted with was Beethoven's 5th symphony and Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture, I would just buy records without any knowledge of their composers or works. And subsequently discovered that there was a whole world of music beyond the very few pieces I knew of. The purchases I remember most vividly are Schubert's 9th Symphony, Mahler's 6th, Beethoven's 5th Piano Concerto, and Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto.
> 
> I still enjoy picking out CDs that are unknown to me. ...


Hey! I could almost have written this, though in that first sentence I would use the word "often" rather than "usually". Of course, I purchase quite a bit in the realm of new music -- contemporary classical, free form avant-garde jazz, noise/industrial/experimental music in all genres -- so I tend to get "duds". But since my major hobby (I suppose, now) is the enjoyment of music, I still purchase the unknown. I don't do much streaming off line, I don't listen much to video and/or soundbites on line (unless it is something suggested by someone here on this website and posted in a thread), and though I no longer purchase as many discs as I once did -- downsizing is a need, right now -- _most_ of my collection was bought "sight unknown" (or is that "hearing unknown"?).

I've purchased quite a bit of my collection from reading reviews of music in various stereo oriented magazines. This is not exactly "blind" purchasing, since I may have had experience enjoying recommendations of certain critics and come to trust their opinions on new releases. I still purchase this way. And sometimes from a recommendation by a poster here on this sight.

I've made purchases (including one recently) where one gets a number of unknown discs for a set number of dollars. (The recent purchase, of which I am currently awaiting arrival, was from a trusted merchant with whom I've previously dealt who specializes in avant-garde music. To accrue funds for warehouse expansion he offered 100 discs for 100 dollars. To me, an adventurer in music, a good deal. I suspect I will not enjoy much of this music. I suspect I will love some of it. I suspect most of it will prove intriguing in one way or another.

I've made similar purchases in the past, from other firms, and have found gems and bombs among the assortment. I'm fortunate, I suppose, to be able to do this. But again, this is a hobby, so I take it in stride.

By the way, I've never bought a horse in such a wistful manner.


----------

